# photo galleries



## mystiquesista (Jun 1, 2004)

i can't access the photo galleries


----------



## Allandra (Jun 1, 2004)

The photo gallery has been down for quite some time.  Nikos (one of the LHCF Administrators) has been very very busy, which is why it's still down.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jun 6, 2004)

Fixed girls

Nikos


----------



## pebbles (Jun 6, 2004)

Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## CurlyCrly (Jun 7, 2004)

Thank you Nikos!


----------



## CurlyCrly (Jun 7, 2004)

Ok, Nikos. I tried uploading two photos (jpg) and received an error message for both.  The file size is under the limit, so what else could it be?

Error creating thumbnail! Error code: 127

Command:

"/usr/X11R6/bin/mogrify" -size 100x75 -quality 70 -geometry 100x75 '/home/longhair/public_html/gallery/data/500/2152051404_1056-thumb.jpg'


----------



## dimopoulos (Jun 7, 2004)

Doh! I know what that is... Wrong setting.. Sorry girls I will fix that ASAP.

Nikos


----------



## dimopoulos (Jun 7, 2004)

Ok it is fixed now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nikos


----------



## alliyah4eva203 (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## carletta (Jun 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*dimopoulos said:*
Ok it is fixed now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nikos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

THANK YOU!!!!!!- LOVE YOU  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













!!!!!!


----------



## happylocks (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks soo much


----------



## dimopoulos (Jun 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*carletta said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*dimopoulos said:*
Ok it is fixed now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nikos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

THANK YOU!!!!!!- LOVE YOU  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













!!!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Women!! So easily pleased... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the kisses

Nikos


----------



## CurlyCrly (Jun 8, 2004)

Nikos, I saw that GPF picture you posted in the gallery!


----------



## spanishteardrops (Jun 10, 2004)

A little late but thanks nikos


----------



## spanishteardrops (Jun 10, 2004)

Ok so how do I put pics up??


----------



## Lindy (Jun 10, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*spanishteardrops said:*
Ok so how do I put pics up?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

You have to make a donation (no specific amount) to the site, then you will have the ability to post your pics in the gallery.


----------



## spanishteardrops (Jun 10, 2004)

ohhh ok thanks!


----------



## luv04 (Jun 15, 2004)

how do i submit in a hair journal


----------

